# bye bye everyone



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

Bye Bye fellow 240 owners. my life as a 240 owner is ending soon. car is going to my mom as soon as i get my 85 Z28 Camaro. its been a good year. see all yall later.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

240sxbegginer said:


> Bye Bye fellow 240 owners. my life as a 240 owner is ending soon. car is going to my mom as soon as i get my 85 Z28 Camaro. its been a good year. see all yall later.


I say keep ur 240 fo rainey days and start living with us guys in the OT forum.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Keep the 240 dude.......


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

whyyyyyyyyyyyy, would u sell a RWD small sports car for a 85 domestic fart box that cost a fortune just to maintain plus the cost of gas man,, thinnnkkkkkkkk


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

well, lets see. the camaro was free, and i get about 100 miles per tank on my 240. odometer sticks when its cold so i think i get around 150. and im not selling it im giving it to my mom, her car is going to shits. im rebuilding the motor for the camaro as of right now. being 16 and having to decide between these 2 cars is hard


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

First your only going to get about 100 miles on the camaro, and thats on a 20 gallon tank. 240's like a 11 gallon tank 

Get your mom a sentra.

Camaros are problem cars always breaking down, always in need of attention and they really really suk in the rain.

Yes my brother owned a camaro 88 and all we did was work on it. till we crashed in the rain.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

well we would get a sentra if we had the money. po folks cant always get cars, unless they are free like my 240 and camaro was. they both needed engines


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

240sxbegginer said:


> and im not selling it im giving it to my mom, her car is going to shits.



Your a good man.. goodluck with the 'maro :thumbup:


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

at least its not a yugo! camaros are nice cars, plus he said hes still goign to have acess to the 240. GL :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

keep the camaro as a project drag car and drive the 240 for real fun


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Your a good man.. goodluck with the 'maro :thumbup:


I'm with Opi, thats a really nice thing to do. Hope you get both running great man.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well that sucks, but if u have to give it to your mom its all cool man. good luck getting both cars to run


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

well the 240 runs. i drive that everyday. it just that the valves or rockers are gettin noisy and that i blow black smoke every once in a while. thanks for all the support guys


----------



## calebxmartyr (Apr 9, 2004)

schebs240 said:


> First your only going to get about 100 miles on the camaro, and thats on a 20 gallon tank. 240's like a 11 gallon tank
> 
> Get your mom a sentra.
> 
> ...




actually, the 240s gas tank is like 15 7/8 gallons


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

calebxmartyr said:


> actually, the 240s gas tank is like 15 7/8 gallons


I think the 89 is less, u sure?? I can only get about 10 gallons in my tank max.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

have you tried running it almost to the E? its just shy of 16 in all years im pretty sure


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

I have run it till the light came, and have only been able to sqeeze 11 gallons in, but after a little research you are correct 15 7/8.. i guess i got alot of crud in my tank...


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

my gas gauge is way off. ill go from E to a full tank with about 9 gallons. but it stops at the 3/4 tank mark when i top it off


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

240sxbegginer said:


> my gas gauge is way off. ill go from E to a full tank with about 9 gallons. but it stops at the 3/4 tank mark when i top it off


Mine is exactly the same... I hate that if I try to sqeeze alittle more in it shoots it all back on the car like a fat kid in a pie eating contest.. barffff :balls:


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

what part of nashville do you live in? I live outside it in Franklin


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i live in bellevue right near the mall. oh yeah yall, my torque converter went out today, thats the second tranny to break in under 3 months


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

You should go ahead and do the auto to manual swap, It'll save alot of headache's, and money....kinda. Is that the Hickory Hollow Mall?


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

Bellevue, Right near Franklin and Fairview


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I thought Bellvue was on the west side of Nashville. BTW I found an auto S14 for sale @ this little dealership. Guys asking 4900, w/ tax,title,and liscensing it should be around 5700.


----------

